# Walking 2 DOGS - add on ? to Circe's



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

For those of you that have multiple maltese- how do you walk them together? Thanks for the advise!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't have multiple Maltese but my cousin has 2 Chi's and walks them with a coupler and short leash attachments that you can purchase at any pet supply store.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, walking isn't easy with three, but we manage - a walk a day, and long walks in the state park when the weather is good. We don't use connectors, but three separate leashes. Sylphide is a maniac and walks like she's pulling a sled. The boys like to mosy and take their time smelling the flowers and lifting their legs on trees.

It works best if my husband comes along. He takes Sylphide, who charges ahead, and I take the boys, who mosy behind. If I have to walk all 3 by myself, Sylphide goes front center, Shrek to my left, and Ozzy to the right. I have some hilarious photographs of me tangled in them when they were learning this, but they have it figured out at this point.

Tangled:









Ozzy and Shrek mosying along when Shrek was just a puppy:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I use a stroller... walk one; push one and then switch. I don't feel comfortable walking two by myself because if we ran in to danger (dog attack) I would not be able to protect both of them.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I designed a coupler that lets me use one leash and multiple dogs. It works well for 2 but not so good for 3 and more


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I take both my babies walking everyday. I use two separate leashes, and hold them in the same hand. It is easier because Sammy is bigger and walks at a faster pace and Max who is smaller walks slower. So Sammy is usually in front (to the side or me) and Max is behind (to the side of me).
If you train your babies to walk on the same side of you all the time (mine are to the left of me), then you should have any problems with them crossing over and carring on.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I use a leash by Petwalker-Plus and it works great. It's basically one long leash with two seperate leashes for each dog that each connect to the main leash. The difference between it and a regular coupler is that each dog is independent of the other so one can walk faster than the other without dragging the other dog. It's also has a swivel so they don't get tangled up. You can also use it with a flexi leash too. I can't imagine walking them with any other kind of leash now.









Petwalkerplus.com


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I use a leash by Petwalker-Plus and it works great. It's basically one long leash with two seperate leashes for each dog that each connect to the main leash. The difference between it and a regular coupler is that each dog is independent of the other so one can walk faster than the other without dragging the other dog. It's also has a swivel so they don't get tangled up. You can also use it with a flexi leash too. I can't imagine walking them with any other kind of leash now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one similar to that. Love it!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I use a leash by Petwalker-Plus and it works great. It's basically one long leash with two seperate leashes for each dog that each connect to the main leash. The difference between it and a regular coupler is that each dog is independent of the other so one can walk faster than the other without dragging the other dog. It's also has a swivel so they don't get tangled up. You can also use it with a flexi leash too. I can't imagine walking them with any other kind of leash now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one like this also







I think its great & they don't get tangled.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> I use a leash by Petwalker-Plus and it works great. It's basically one long leash with two seperate leashes for each dog that each connect to the main leash. The difference between it and a regular coupler is that each dog is independent of the other so one can walk faster than the other without dragging the other dog. It's also has a swivel so they don't get tangled up. You can also use it with a flexi leash too. I can't imagine walking them with any other kind of leash now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at their site and had a couple of questions that I hope you can answer for me. Does the entire leashe thing have to be the same color, or can the extensions be different colors? Do you have the nylon, material, or leather? And do you remember what you paid for it?
Sorry to ask so many questions, just thought I would check with you before I tried to email them.
Thanks!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are great.

I have found it interesting to walk the hounds by myself. Most of the time Karry takes one and I the other. We have a peachy time walking around our circle that way.


----------



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for all your great ideas!! You all have been so helpful as I get ready for my babies.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=220917
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the nylon one and I got a black main leash and the extensions in blue, red and green. I bought mine over at a dog show and I want to say it ran around $29 for the whole setup. You can also find them on eBay and I've occasionally seen pink and purple extensions there but the only colors they had at the dog show were the ones I got.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I put a harness and leash on both of mine and untwist them a lot during the walk. I live in a gated neighborhood so we don't have a lot of traffic. I can't do 3 at a time though.........too much untangling.


----------

